# Mini green house



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Recently I've been thinking about growing some plants emerged outside now that it's summer.

I was thinking about using one of those kiddie pools as the base Part and building a frame around it out of wood and 6 mil plastic to keep the humidity up.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Be sure you have adequate ventilation to avoid cooking everything on a sunny summer day. Do that, and the plants should explode.


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Or would it be better to just grow them submerged outside?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Both will work, but emersed avoids algae problems.


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Less water changes with emersed  whatcha gonna do with your plants?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

The big questions I would think are where your located and which plants your trying to grow. I had visited some aquatic green houses years ago in Wisconsin. When it gets to July and August they had different systems for removal of the heat build up. Super ventilation with Huge fans or removal of the top most panels and replacing them with sun screens. A majority of there plants were not even in the green houses during summer but in large 12 foot by 50 foot outdoor ponds. 

During the winter months was when they made the most use of there green houses. However I would not want to the individual paying there energy bills.


----------



## THE V (Jul 3, 2009)

Small greenhouses are not very good for controlled environments. They heat up really high and cool off really fast. 
The larger and taller the greenhouse, the better and more efficient they become. The most efficient ones cover an acre or more of ground and have ceilings 15 feet+. 

As for your pool idea you don't want to use plastic. You can achieve higher humidity without adding too much heat by using screening. Something bee proof but not thrip proof would work the best (larger holes). The screening stops much of the wind thereby increasing the relative humidity near the plants.


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I was wondering how to stop the build up of heat. So I probaly won't use the plastic if I still try this, Using screening sounds sounds intresting.


----------



## THE V (Jul 3, 2009)

Just for fun here is a picture of a screened greenhouse at work. This is outside of Hermisillo, Mexico in the middle of the desert. 

An outside picture and what it looks like inside. 

It's actually cooler inside than it is outside.


----------

